
Laser-switched magnetic storage is 1,000 times faster than current hard drives - ukdm
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/117415-laser-switched-magnetic-storage-is-1000-times-faster-than-current-hard-drives
======
dkhenry
Very misleading headline. There is nothing in here that can validate the claim
made in the title. First this is not storage this is just changing magnetism (
only from 0 to 1 ) using a lazer. Also there is no way to read it as of yet
without a scanning electron microscope.

